# Stihl Backpack



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Saw these at my local Stihl dealer today...


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

What was the price on those? I need a new gym bag!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> What was the price on those? I need a new gym bag!


I was in a hurry and didn't even look, but I will find out. :thumbup:


----------

